

Normalize.css v1.0.0 - necolas
http://necolas.github.com/normalize.css/#v1

======
espeed
For more on Normalize.css, see "About Normalize"
(<http://nicolasgallagher.com/about-normalize-css/>), esp "Normalize vs
Reset".

------
aidos
This looks nice - will have to try it out later to see how it behaves. It's
good to see a detailed breakdown and justification for each of the rules
instead of a blanket styling dumped in with no thought.

I'm working on a project at the moment that has div {float:left} in the reset
and it makes me weep.

~~~
grandpoobah
I agree, it's great to be able to read it and actually know what it's doing.
Much better than other resets which strip defaults.

------
VMG
I'm kind of suspicious of these kinds of things. Especially the "subtle
improvements" can have unintended effects.

Can I really just include without worrying about it?

~~~
jakobe
Please don't use this file. Use it for inspiration and take the parts that
make sense for your website, but don't just copy the entire file without
examining it closely.

For example, this file disables the webkit text size adjustment on the iPhone.
Text size adjustment is what makes most websites readable on the iPhone
without excessive zooming / scrolling. You should disable it only if you are
making a mobile optimized version of your website and the automatic text size
adjustment actually causes problems.

~~~
timdorr
Incorrect:

    
    
      /*
       * 1. Corrects text resizing oddly in IE 6/7 when body `font-size` is set using    
       *    `em` units.    
       * 2. Prevents iOS text size adjust after orientation change, without disabling    
       *    user zoom.    
       */
    
      html {    
          font-size: 100%; /* 1 */    
          -webkit-text-size-adjust: 100%; /* 2 */    
          -ms-text-size-adjust: 100%; /* 2 */    
      }
    

Your statement would be true if it was setting -webkit-text-size-adjust:none,
but 100% does as the comment says and only prevents resizing when changing
orientations.

~~~
jakobe
Did you test this? On my iPhone (iOS 5.1.1), the above css snippet disabled
automatic text size adjustment.

If you have an iPhone, look at my test pages to see for yourself:

<http://jabakobob.net/2012/08/hntest/test.html> (without snippet)

<http://jabakobob.net/2012/08/hntest/test2.html> (with snippet)

For me, the first page renders with a much more legible text size.

------
joshfraser
I'm torn on this. There's a lot of code in here that most sites will never
need. I hate bloat, especially on the frontend which is responsible for 90% of
site speed. On the other hand, using this as your starting point for a new
project will probably save you a fair amount of time. Perhaps start with this
then rip out the stuff you don't end up using?

~~~
casr
> There's a lot of code in here that most sites will never need. [...] Perhaps
> start with this then rip out the stuff you don't end up using?

It’s designed to be used as a reference. i.e. if my website uses an <em>
element, I'll want to make sure I’ve ripped out those styles from
normalize.css and placed them in my own CSS file. They will serve as a
starting point. You should not be including the normalize.css directly on a
page.

Personally, I prefer this kind of approach as opposed to a style reset. Style
resets lose all visual information that originally came with the element. If a
client wanted to use an <h4> but I didn’t style it in the first place it ends
up looking like regular body text with no additional padding or margins. A
normalise approach forgives me for my lack of forethought allowing an _almost
right_ for 90% of cases.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
They make textarea display in sans-serif?[0]

No thanks. rows and cols should mean something :(

[0]
[https://github.com/necolas/normalize.css/blob/master/normali...](https://github.com/necolas/normalize.css/blob/master/normalize.css#L74)

~~~
iaskwhy
C'mon, it's CSS, you can easily remove that line with the textarea declaration
and you're done leaving it to whatever is used by a browser. Or make it all
serif, it's that easy.

~~~
mrspeaker
Don't know why you're getting downvoted: the author explicitly encourages the
file not to be used _as is_ but modified to suit your purpose.

------
kondro
Looks pretty good. Need to back-port a couple of my projects to use a _reset_
like this because the slight variations between Chrome/Firefox/IE are starting
to get on my nerves. Now just have to find some time for such a low-priority
backlog item.

------
branola
Is this something one could use as an alternative to "HTML5 Boilerplate" or
does it serve a different purpose?

~~~
espeed
HTML5 Boilerplate uses normalize.css. See
<http://html5boilerplate.com/docs/The-style/>

------
madmikey
Well, for beginners, this will kill the basic idea to remember necessary
things, But hey.. good job!

~~~
MattBearman
I have to respectfully disagree here - this is like saying you shouldn't use
jQuery, as it will kill the idea of remembering basic JavaScript.

I'd rather just get shit done (tm) than spend time learning all the nuances of
cross browser css.

~~~
wtetzner
I agree, plus remembering implementation nuances isn't the same as knowing a
language.

